# Lug cover question



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

Dumb question...How are the lug covers supposed to stay on on stock 17's? On my camaro they screwed on, but these just seem to push on and then fall off? :confused I may just have to buy new wheels if I can't figure it out :lol:


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Mine just push on, but they stay nice and snug. Yours must be dead or you have the OEM lugs?


----------



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

Yea I have no idea what lugs they are...I'm going to guess OEM. When I push them on I really feel like they're going to fall off driving down the road because they wiggle, but I guess I'll just hope for the best. Maybe if they fall off I'll use the lugs I have from my ZR1's if black lug covers look ok.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If you have a GMPP they will replace them under warrenty.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

They are a PITA and don't even look that good. I switched mine out for black Gorilla tuner lugs and couldn't be happier.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

phantom0670 said:


> Dumb question...How are the lug covers supposed to stay on on stock 17's? On my camaro they screwed on, but these just seem to push on and then fall off? :confused I may just have to buy new wheels if I can't figure it out :lol:


Sounds to me like someone tried to remove them by unscrewing them. If you do this they will not stay on anymore. Some tire shops do not know that they pull straight off, and they try to unscrew them. That's what happened to my right rear wheel. Tire shop tech messed them up. If they are loose they will most likely fall off, as mine did.


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> They are a PITA and don't even look that good. I switched mine out for black Gorilla tuner lugs and couldn't be happier.


Those look great.
What's the Spec on the lugs?
Link to the webpage? I haven't heard of Gorilla Tuner Lugs before.

Been thinking about replacing mine, but don't know the specs.

Thanks.
BOB


----------



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

FastFrank said:


> Sounds to me like someone tried to remove them by unscrewing them. If you do this they will not stay on anymore. Some tire shops do not know that they pull straight off, and they try to unscrew them. That's what happened to my right rear wheel. Tire shop tech messed them up. If they are loose they will most likely fall off, as mine did.


yep, I did :lol:. I didn't know and wouldn't think it would bend them out of whack to not be able to use them again...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

This is a lug nut puller tool(plastic thingy) in the spare tire compartment. I just pry them off with my key though.

Those black lugs do look really good thogh


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I use the black tuner lugs on my aftermarket wheels w/locks. They just don't look right on the stockers, so I still use my stock lugs and caps when they go on.

I beleave the lugs you need to fit the studs are M12 x 1.5


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

BobS said:


> Those look great.
> What's the Spec on the lugs?
> Link to the webpage? I haven't heard of Gorilla Tuner Lugs before.
> 
> ...


Gorilla Automotive 21133BC - Gorilla Small Diameter Tuner Lug Nuts - Overview - SummitRacing.com


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

GM4life said:


> I use the black tuner lugs on my aftermarket wheels w/locks. They just don't look right *IMHO* on the stockers, so I still use my stock lugs and caps when they go on.
> 
> I beleave the lugs you need to fit the studs are M12 x 1.5


fixed it for you


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> fixed it for you


I don't need to put that, don't need to explain myself nither. Thats for people that feel guilty for what they are saying. Incase you didn't know about 90% of the things posted on the forum is opinion
Word of advice don't take things personal.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

:agree but if I were ever to use the abbreviation, it would be IMO not IMHO. My opinion is seldom humble......


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought the 'h' was honest? :confused


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I've always though it stood for humble but that's JMO


----------



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

ok so I left the covers in the compartment under the ash tray while I decided if I wanted to put them back on and risk them falling off. I took it to the shop for warrenty work and they put them back on and now I'm missing one. Sooo I guess I'm getting something else now. 

I'm going to try tomorrow, but will my 4th gen f body lugs fit or will it be a different/metric thread?


----------



## d50h (May 31, 2009)

try using black electrical tape wrapped around the nut to fit the covers snuggly. works like a charm!!


----------



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

the lugs from my camaro fit fine, but the covers stick out a bit too much from the wheel for my liking so I'll probably do something else.



d50h said:


> try using black electrical tape wrapped around the nut to fit the covers snuggly. works like a charm!!


that's not a bad idea, but then its a pain to take the wheel off and I'm missing a cover anyway so I'll probably buy a new set of someting.


----------

